# Wado alternative



## Depeche (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi to everybody,

This is my first post so be gentle please 
I've been practicing Wado-ryu for about 10 years in total. Started as a young teenager, then quit for a while, then practiced some hokutoryu ju-jutsu and kick-boxing. Then had a break again, then started again with Wado for a few years. Had to quit for a while and then practiced some Shotokan for about a year or a bit less and ended up with Wado again.  Anyway, of all these styles I've tried I still feel that Wado is the one I like the most.
Now I've moved to Sydney Australia and to my disappointment I haven't been able to find a Wado school here. Here's a lot of MMA schools, Tae-Kwon-Do, Aikido, a few Shotokan schools and then styles I know nothing about like Kempo-Ryu, Goju-Ryu, Haidong, Hapkido etc. I've Googled all of them and read as much as I can but without attending classes it's still hard to get the idea of the style. So in order not to try all the styles I ended up here asking for advice 
I want to train for my own health and for the pleasure of it. Not looking to beat somebody up or be an expert MMA fighter. I found kickboxing too "strong/brutal" for me. Jujutsu was a bit too much locking, throwing, twisting to my taste. Shotokan was almost but felt a bit too "slow" and "old". Wado had the speed and "lightness" that I liked, wasn't as physical as Kyuokushinkai or Kick Boxing and had some elements of limbtwisting from jujitsu which seemed like a perfect combination for me. 
Please bear in mind that this is all just my opinion based on the schools and teachers I've been experiencing. 
Anyway, would any of you have suggestions on which style to look at if one can't find a Wado school? 
Sorry for the long explanation, hopefully you get what I meant and what I'm after for 

Dep@confused with styles


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ah, a fellow Wado lover! Welcome to MT.
I was stuck for a while without being able to train Wado so went to TSD, the 'patterns are similar enough to ours, whisper it but I also found it simpler lol. I'd say probably TKD would suit you, I've trained a bit of that too and found it easy enough to transition though couldn't manage the very high kicks. Shotokan I agree is slower and more it seems to me 'strength' based, my instructor always says it suits the bigger heavier guys. I've only done a very little Aikido but it could also suit you from what I have seen but I'll leave an Aikidoka to explain better. Good luck anyway and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2016)

no idea on which to take up.  Just want to say Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 5, 2016)

You have a good idea what you're looking for in MA.  Forget styles, look at dojos.  The teaching style, training methods, overall atmosphere, demographics, etc. will be what keeps you there.

If you're hung up on a school or style, check out Seido Juku.  I'm only advising it because I'm a Seido Juku student.  Seido Juku is a Kyokushin offshoot.  Not bare knuckle, but not tip tap point fighting sport karate (depending on the dojo).  Again, solely my biased opinion.  Australia has some very well respected dojos in the Seido world. Haven't been to Australia to personally confirm though.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 10, 2016)

There is only so much you can learn from Google, I would just say go to the club and try it out, especially the style you no little about.  I imagine most clubs offer the first lesson free?  

Something might on paper seem like the perfect style or you, only for you to get there and dislike the club or instructor or whatever, conversely on paper you might not like the sound of something, and then when you get there find out there's something you love that you never thought you would.


----------



## Sojobo (Feb 10, 2016)

There are two excellent Wado instructors in Sydney.

Phil and Robert Kear (8th and 7th Dan respectively) have dojo in central and south Sydney.

They were two of the late Suzuki sensei's student from the late 60s here in the uk before emigrating to Aus.

Worth a look.

www.sannoya.com


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sojobo said:


> There are two excellent Wado instructors in Sydney.
> 
> Phil and Robert Kear (8th and 7th Dan respectively) have dojo in central and south Sydney.
> 
> ...



That's very good news indeed!


----------

